
NYC VC investments up, Mass is down - wheels
http://www.startable.com/2011/10/14/nyc-vc-investments-up-mass-is-down/
======
michaelpinto
Man if we can now get Stanford to come here that would be a nice overdue
payback for when the whole scene imploded after the combo of the dot.com crash
and 9/11. The NYC I came to in my youth was as isolated place -- a shadow of
what it was when it gave birth to every industry from the telegraph to
television. If I can even see just some of that small glory return here I'll
be a very happy camper...

